# 9 Hours Home and Kid Aggression



## McM (Mar 31, 2014)

A local pound had a pb GS that a local rescue org. referred us to. Male, 1.5-2 y.o.

Went to the pound, dog let me handle him anywhere w/ no issues. Face, paws, tails, very nice dog. I had my 3.5 y.o. with me and the dog was fine with him. We did the-foster-to-adopt paper work. Dog has been with me or wife all day and around the three kids 10,7,3.5.

Dog has separation anxiety and jumped on the window ledge when I went to get a crate and dog food. Wife said while I was gone he just chille dout with her and the 3.5 y.o. and was petted, etc.

An hour ago I was doing homework with the 10y.o. and the dog was leashed at my feet. My 7 y.o. daughter walked through the room and the dog raised up, lunged then growled, and my daughter either fell down or was knocked down by the dog and scraped her arm ( or god forbid was nipped). All this happened in literally .5 seconds behind me. Dog was immediately contrite and remorseful. 

Ten minutes later he raised and growled/barked at my 10 y.o. son as my son was leaving the room.

Any thoughts ? Any chance to redeem the dog, or go with my gut and take him back to the pound? See if I can get a GS kennel near by to temperament test the dog?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The dog needs to go back now. Follow your gut. Your kids are too small and defenseless to risk this.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I would follow your gut.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would return the dog...he should go to the rescue where they can work with him and his issues before he's ready for adoption. Before you return him, contact the rescue to see if they will pull him for foster/training. 
Sorry, but your family comes first. This dog should be placed in knowledgeable hands, not be set up to fail.


----------



## McM (Mar 31, 2014)

It stinks. I've waited literally 10 years for a Shepherd. Our previous dog was extremely dog aggressive, so she was a one dog house maker. When we put her to sleep in after 12 years I've been looking for a shepherd. I sold a bunch of stuff to be able to afford a GS and this one literally dropped into our lap for $50.

When I left to get him a crate today, she literally slept on my wife with the 3.5 y.o. next to him. He just laid down in my lap for 20 minutes with his head on my lap and his belly asking to be rubbed.

I have a call in to the rescue about him. He sits, shakes, mostly comes when called, and seems like a sweetie, but this kid thing is a deal breaker.


----------



## McM (Mar 31, 2014)

I left messages with two different trainers that specialize of have extensive experience w/ GSDs. I am waiting to hear from both to see if I can get an assessment of the dog. I want to see if he is salvageable. 

I have a limited amount of funds to spend. I am totally willing to spend them to save this dog as our pet if necessary. If they don't think he can be saved as our family pet I am willing to spend some of those funds to place him with a GSD specific rescue that can work with him. I don't want to take him back and have him labeled as "aggressive" and be put down. 

He comes when called. He sits. He "shakes paws". He listens to "down". He obeys "off"on furniture. I think he's worth saving, even if it is not with us.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Sometimes these dogs are extremely stressed out and act out. I suggest that you do the 2 week shutdown and gradually introduce him to your home. He should be watching the kids from his crate first and get used to them. It would great if you could get him into rescue as the pound would likely put him down. Good luck!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am not big with the two week shut down, but I would do it in this situation. How long was he in the shelter for? Why was he at the shelter? It's really not reasonable to expect a dog from the shelter not to be stressed out if overwhelmed. They don't know or understand what us going on and everything is new. So many dogs are returned within a day of so for various reasons. As soon as I signed the papers to adopt my male we walked out and he attacked another dog. Boy was I mortified. Other then that he had a wonderful temperament so I stuck it out. Later I found out he was given up because hd was nipping at the kids in the house, which I never seen, but not something they disclosed originally either. He has turned out go be a wonderful dog.


----------



## McM (Mar 31, 2014)

He was "found in a local park" according to the people that turned him in and was at the kennel for about a week.

Off the record, the shelter staff said this dog leapt to the door and was frantically pawing on it and whining as they drove off. The staff thinks they were the owners but lied about it to the staff for some reason.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

McM said:


> He was "found in a local park" according to the people that turned him in and was at the kennel for about a week.
> 
> Off the record, the shelter staff said this dog leapt to the door and was frantically pawing on it and whining as they drove off. The staff thinks they were the owners but lied about it to the staff for some reason.


What a shame Since the shelter didn't disclose the issue with mine with kids I brought him right into the house with kids in it. He has never nipped at them and does nothing but follow them around.. What did you do when he growled? Are the kids afraid of him now ?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't understand why it is even a question. No matter the reasons, he has shown to be a risk already. return him now before you are too emotionally invested. He is not the last GSD on this earth.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

McM said:


> He comes when called. He sits. He "shakes paws". He listens to "down". He obeys "off"on furniture. I think he's worth saving, even if it is not with us.


He sounds well behaved.......what other reasons are there that dogs end up at the pound.........maybe he bites children......


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

People often make the mistake of doing too much on the first day(s). Even the best dog (from a foster) can nip in such a situation, they just end up overstimulated with many new stimuli.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

RebelGSD said:


> People often make the mistake of doing too much on the first day(s). Even the best dog (from a foster) can nip in such a situation, they just end up overstimulated with many new stimuli.


I'd have to agree. It's just alot of different stuff.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Those probably were the owners that dumped him and most likely because he either threatened or bit their kids. Of course they will not say that because the pound would most likely euthanize him.
Take him back and keep looking. This dog is already showing wanting to growl, snarl and jump threatening at your kids, possibly even biting your daughter.. Don't want your next post to be one of "my dog attacked my child."


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Follow your gut. The dog needs rehab, he is not ready. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am sorry for the dog. Perhaps he would be fine in an adult only home - but that is not your home. Personally, I do like the two week shut down. In your case, however, I believe the risk is too great. Kids always come first. Hopefully, the rescue can pull him, find a foster without kids and adopt him into a home without kids.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What do the kids think? If they are in ANY way afraid or nervous of the dog, I would return him now. No harsh feelings, you did a good thing giving a rescue dog a chance but there's just no way to predict what they've been exposed to or how they will react in a new situation. Chances are he might be a fine dog that will be OK eventually but young kids make poor guinea pigs when it comes to behavioral modification, too much at stake here.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

wyominggrandma said:


> Those probably were the owners that dumped him and most likely because he either threatened or bit their kids. Of course they will not say that because the pound would most likely euthanize him.
> Take him back and keep looking. This dog is already showing wanting to growl, snarl and jump threatening at your kids, possibly even biting your daughter.. Don't want your next post to be one of "my dog attacked my child."



I agree with Grandma's assessment. 

I want to compliment you on being willing to spend money and effort and emotions on saving a dog. I did that with a train wreck rescue , but kid aggression was not one of her issues. My kids are 3 , 5 , and 7..I would not risk it personally. As you know it is impossible to always keep an eye on multiple kids and a dog . I don't like the sound of raised hackles and lunges. It sounds too scary to me. You may work with a trainer , and the behavior can suddenly rear its a head down the line. 

Sorry , I know how you feel about your rescue , but for me instant unprovoked kid aggression out of a new adult addition to the household would have me returning him immediately.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Is there any possible way the dog just doesn't know who his people are yet? I mean, don't put the kids at risk in any way, but can there be a way to give him a little more time to understand THIS is his new home, he is safe and protected, and THESE are his people? We ask an awful lot of a rescue with losing a home, being in a shelter setting, going with strangers, changing all rules & food from former habits and routines, and then we instantly expect them them to know and love all members of a family and all their friends that troop in to see the new dog. It's a lot fast. Again, do not in any way risk the kids, but perhaps using crates, gates, leashes, the dog could be given some time to understand the household before being judged? For emphasis, AGAIN I am saying do not put the children within reach until it is clear the dog understands and accepts them or the dog is placed in another life situation. I'm just wondering how confused the dog might be. I have had rescues bark at me/husband and one even bite me the day of arrival never to happen again to me or anyone else.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think for most of us the issue is the age and vulnerability of these children. It is a lot to ask but they know nothing about the skeletons in this dog's closet and the children are very young....If it were not for that, I would say "work through it" but one bite can cause a lot of damage and disfigurement to a young child and it can happen in a heartbeat.

Right now the dog has bitten no one and may be a good candidate in a home better equipped to evaluate and work through its issues. If it turns around and bites someone under stress, then its all over.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

My husbands nephew lost half his nose, lips and part of his face when bitten by a Dalmation at a friends house. He is healed now, but deathly afraid of dogs of any kind.
This was a family dog, but after the attack, found out he had growled and lunged at other kids, but the family ignored it. Once the dog chewed on the nephews face, they euthanized him. The family was going to rehome him without telling about the attack, but his mom found out and raised heck. 
Dogs that have given a warning or possibly a "nip" around young kids needs to be returned immediately


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I have to jump on the return/re-home band wagon also, before anything happens. Home with no kids or older children might be best.


----------



## McM (Mar 31, 2014)

The dog was returned to the kennel. They are well aware of all the great things nad the bad stuff of the past few days. The dog going to a GS specific rescue. I think they said in Geagua, Ohio.

We are looking at spring or summer litters at a few breeders.

Thank you all for your help.


----------

